# ORION 2500D



## Bulldog149 (Feb 8, 2013)

Old school Orion 2500d that I ran on low voltage, now I am not getting anything. I am shopping for subs and would like to not have to purchase another sub amp. I removed the shell looking for anything burnt, but I didn't see anything. Does it have an automatic reset protection?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Maybe related..
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...oQo7QBCB4wAQ&usg=AOvVaw1e9SeIAMKhPBe712TH7mvS

Otherwise head off to bcae1.com to start learning the basics of amp repair.


----------

